# Craftsman snow blower



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*FRAME MODEL AND SERIAL= 536.884800 SER 617850 THIS MODEL IS ON TRACKS, IS IT DESIGNED TO ONLY TRAVEL WHEN THE ENGINE IS RUNNING?THE TRACTION HANDLE IS IN THE TRANSPORT POSITION BUT I CANNOT PUSH OR PULL IT WITH THE ENGINE NOT RUNNING.:wave:*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have never used a track drive blower,but,according to the owners manual,the weight transfer pedal on the rear of the machine has to be in the up position and gear box in neutral to move.Because both tracks are locked together,it will still be hard to push,but not impossible.

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L1001136.pdf


----------



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*craftsman snow blower*

*Thank you USMCGRUNT*


----------

